# Dust extraction for Vertical Panel Saws and router tables



## Baller (Jun 13, 2011)

Are Shop Vacs (e.g. Fein Dustex or Festool CTM) or vacuum extractors (drum type with low vacuum but high airflow) better for vertical panel saws that cut mdf? Which type would be better for a router table that cuts mostly oak with fine cuts?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Tough question. I would think that if you have to neck the pipe from a DC down to fit a pickup at the saw that any advantage it might have had would be eliminated. Especially if the shop vacs have way higher inches of water or mercury lift ratings.

The router fence pickup is similar but there are other factors too. If you don't have a stationary table up against a wall then the pipe from a DC could be a nuisance and the shop vac would be much handier. I enclosed the area around the bit on my fence and attached a small to mid size shop vac and it gets around 95% of all the dust so you don't have to have a powerful unit to get the job done.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

The lumber yard where I buy my hardwood has a panel saw and a miter saw. They have a Grizzly dust collector for each tool.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

I have both in my shop. The shop vac type is better if your shutting the saw or router on and off in short periods of time. The DC is one that when started up would be better left on. I don't want to run my DC unless I'm actually using it to suck up the dust.

I have a shop vac connected to the panel saw and it has plenty of suction. Same for the router table.

Either method will remove the dust but IMHO smaller tools do better with shop vacs.

Al


----------

